# Are there any violinists or contrabassists in Birmingham, Alabama?



## hoomHome

I am starting an experimental chamber music project. We will be playing live; live will be our feature. I need two permanent members beyond me and the guitarist I've got lined up: a violinist/violist and a contrabassist. No matter what instrument you play, it has to be electric. Your pedals will be provided. Here's some samples.


----------

